

Microsoft Research: Why Do Nigerian Scammers Say They Are from Nigeria? [pdf] - dsr12
https://research.microsoft.com/pubs/167719/WhyFromNigeria.pdf

======
dalke
This is the paper from 2012 that posits that wild proposals quickly winnow
away all but the most gullible. It's been posted several times before on HN.
The one with the most comments is
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8224059](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8224059)
from a year ago with 73 comments.

